# Pc Games Komplett PC kaufen.



## KamatA (20. März 2013)

Erst mal hallo an alle ich bin hier neu und hoffe ich verstosse hier nicht gleich gegen irgendwelche regeln. so meine frage ich wollte mir einen komplett pc kaufen. genauergesagt das PC Games Hardware Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition W7HP64 system. selbstzusammenbau kommt nicht in frage habe ich zwar schonmal erfolgreich gemacht hat mich aber zuviel zeit und nerven gekostet. also bitte keine ratschläge das es anders billiger wäre das ist mir schon klar. also wie erwähnt wollte ich mir dieses system kaufen und gegen ende des jahres eine geforce titan einbauen. spielen möchte ich in 1080p mit allen details und aa. hat irgendjemand schon erfahrungen mit dem system gerade was crysis 3 und far cry 3 belangt ( die würde ich im notfall auch in 1600 und vollen details spielen bis ich die titan mein eigen nenne). ist hier flüssiges spielen möglich und ist der pc zukunftssicher. wo ich auch bedenken habe ist das netzteil ob es für die titan ausreicht laut alternate ja. würde mich über schnelle antworten freuen da ich mir recht schnell einen neuen pc zulegen möchte.


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2013)

ALso, ich kenn die genaueren Daten nicht, aber wenn die Redaktion da was zusammenstellt mit ner GTX 680, dann ist da auch 100pro eine gute CPU und genug RAM usw. dabei - das passt also.

Und eine Titan wirst Du mit Sicherheit nie benötigen, selbst eine GTX 680 ist an sich schon "zu viel" - da würd ich einfach mal irgendwann, wenn Spiele nicht mehr so gut laufen, eine Karte kaufen, die DANN wieder "Oberklasse" ist. 

Vor allem lass Dich nicht von Spielen irre machen, die vielleicht zu reinen Demozwecken nen grafikmodus bieten, der erst mit ner 1000€-Karte gut läuft - dieser Modus sieht unter Garantie beim Spielen nicht besser aus als ein Modus, der mit ner 300€_Karte problemlos läuft...


----------



## KamatA (20. März 2013)

ok danke für die schnelle antwort dann werd ich mir den wohl mal zulegen. mal angenommen ich werde dann doch eine titan einbauen wollen wird dann das 600 watt netzteil reichen. wie gesagt laut alternate ja aber service mitarbeitern kann man ja auch nur bedingt glauben.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2013)

Die Titan braucht sehr wenig Strom für ihre Leistung, nur wenig mehr als eine GTX 680 - vlt 20-30W mehr. Da wird es am Netzteil nicht scheitern, so ein PC mit ner GTX 680 braucht vlt effektiv 350W, da würde selbst ein gutes 450W-Netzteil reichen.

Die ist allerdings ja auch nicht nur ca 20% schneller als eine GTX 680, was bei dem Preis der Titan an sich ein Unding ist


----------



## RichardLancelot (22. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die ist allerdings ja auch nicht nur ca 20% schneller als eine GTX 680, was bei dem Preis der Titan an sich ein Unding ist


Sehe ich ähnlich. Eine GTX680 mit einer Titan zu ersetzen dürfte sich preislich wenig rechnen. Da hätte es eher noch mehr Sinn eine zweite 680 zu verbauen. Hinzu kommt dass niemand sicher weiß ob du zum Ende des Jahres noch eine Titan bekommst, die Teile sind immerhin auf eine gewisse Stückzahl limitiert.


----------



## KamatA (22. März 2013)

ok dann werd ich wohl mal abwarten wie sich die 680er so bis ende des jahres schlägt und gegebenfalls auf eine andere karte ausweichen.


----------

